# Paw Prints



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever did prints of their hedgies paws? My hubby gave me such a cool idea. Then I looked at Sonic's paws and thought again. I'm trying to think of a tattoo to cover up a small scar and he told me hedgie foot prints. But I would want my Sonic's LOL. Thoughts?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it'd be cool to get a tattoo of the foot prints.

I've never personally done prints, but a Youtuber I watch (she does videos on her hedgehog and guinea pigs) had her first hedgehog's feet pressed into a little clay rock-thing by the vets when she died. I plan to do this with my Mochi soon. (And while she's alive...not when she's dead.)

Skip to about 11:20.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

That is so cute. I love it. Now to try that I could probably get the tattoo artist to get the prints from something like that. It will be awhile yet. It will also take some time for me to convince sonic he wants to take his feet out for me. LOL


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm trying to imagine getting Piglet to let me make an impression of his paws... even in my imagination it isn't going well! :lol: That would be a super cute tattoo, though!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I think I could get Mochi's paws in some clay, but only immediately after she has waken up...otherwise she'd be trying to go explore.


----------

